# Thai Jerky



## dirtsailor2003

Last time I made jerky i made a 1  pound batch of this and loved it. So going all in this time with a 6 pound batch.

Here's the recipe for 1 pound I just multiplied by 6.

1 lb top round steak, cut into strips
2 tablespoons fish sauce
1 tablespoon dark or light soy sauce
2 teaspoons sugar
½ teaspoon ground white  pepper

I added cure. Typically this wouldn't have cure and the meat would be dried in the sun.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 21, 2015






I was going to use the vacuum tumbler but the valve for the lid is MIA. Hope I can find a replacement. 

Here's a new brew that's dangerously good













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 21, 2015






So this will go in the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## b-one

Your going to smoke "hard" root beer? I can't believe how nuts people are for hard root beer currently it's nuts! But to each there own. Looking forward to the jerky finish!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Well solved my vacuum tumbler issue. Just ordered two additional canisters from Todd! I was thinking it'd be nice to have a couple when doing multiple batches of different flavored things.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> Your going to smoke "hard" root beer? I can't believe how nuts people are for hard root beer currently it's nuts! But to each there own. Looking forward to the jerky finish!



Ha! No smoking it! It's all for the pit master! This root beer makes great floats with a kick!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Gonna be some tasty stuff Case !   [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Gonna be some tasty stuff Case !   [emoji]127867[/emoji]



It sure is going to be Justin! Super simple too, just the way I like it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be some tasty stuff Case !   [emoji]127867[/emoji]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is going to be Justin! Super simple too, just the way I like it.
Click to expand...


Hell yea, 

:cheers:   :popcorn


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Let the fun begin. Loaded up and cruising at 100-120 for the first hour, no smoke.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015






Wife is out of town for work so I might as well have a brunch beer!!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Cruising at 138 right now and the Cherry TBS is flowing out of the 12" AMNTS. I'll be rotating the racks at the next temp jump so I'll take a few photos. 

Have 5 pounds of summer sausage ready to stuff too for smoking later tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Rotated racks, flipped meat, still a long ways to go!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## pc farmer

Lookin good Case.

Cant wait to see the finish.


----------



## b-one

Looks like our samples will be in the mail soon!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> Looks like our samples will be in the mail soon!



Usually most the samples don't even make it to the fridge!!!!!


----------



## disco

I love the Thai theme and can't wait until the finish!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Disco said:


> I love the Thai theme and can't wait until the finish!



Thanks Disco. Traditionally this would be dried in the sun. Then they fry it and serve with a sauce and rice. So you'd have a crispy jerky dish. I just like the flavor profile. The fish sauce really makes this jerky good.


----------



## GaryHibbert

That looks like a real tasty batch of jerky Case.  I'm surprised that, being Thai, its not "melt your tongue hot".








Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks like a real tasty batch of jerky Case.  I'm surprised that, being Thai, its not "melt your tongue hot".
> 
> :popcorn
> 
> Gary



This is super tasty. The only heat is the white pepper and it is really mellow.


----------



## driedstick

Dang it man that all looks good BUT - Budweiser??? LOL 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> Dang it man that all looks good BUT - Budweiser??? LOL
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS



I know, if only keystone made a chelada breakfast beer! I suppose I could've made a homemade one, but that would have been too much work!!!!!


----------



## driedstick

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I know, if only keystone made a chelada breakfast beer! I suppose I could've made a homemade one, but that would have been too much work!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

For those that have never worked with fish sauce before here's a few tips. It is super pungent in its raw form. So much so that you will be thinking WTF am I doing, this is going to ruin my food. Once it's cooked it transforms more into a salty flavor and is nothing like it was. With that said, when mixing it, touching anything that has it on it I'd recommend gloves. The smell will linger on your skin after several washes. I'd also recommend using a plastic bag or stainless container for mixing as it will transfer the smell to plastic containers. The fact that I couldn't find the valve for my vacuum tumbler may have saved it from a super deep clean. So there us go that's the disclaimer for working with fish sauce! It's great stuff and is a great substitute for salt in many dishes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

All done! This stuff, sucks! NOT! 

You get the tang from the fish sauce, and that peppery bite from the white pepper, and of course the smoke! 

I could eat this whole batch! Which brings me to the final weight. Six pounds at the start, and I really don't care at the end! I'm not selling it and I started out with "x" amount of pieces and for some reason I am a few pieces 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## driedstick

Dang it man looks great 

DS


----------



## dukeburger

Job well done!

BEEF JERKY TIME


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> Dang it man looks great
> 
> DS



Thanks DS! I think I gained a pound between the smoker and the kitchen!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

DukeBurger said:


> Job well done!
> 
> 
> BEEF JERKY TIME :points:



Thank you DukeB! May have to make Nother 6 pounds so we have some for later!


----------



## tropics

Now I want Jerky, Case that is real nice color.I agree with the fish sauce,rubber gloves.

Here is a little trick I picked up years ago,if you touch something with a strong smell,wash your hands with any stainless spoon,colander even the sink will help remove the odor.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Now I want Jerky, Case that is real nice color.I agree with the fish sauce,rubber gloves.
> Here is a little trick I picked up years ago,if you touch something with a strong smell,wash your hands with any stainless spoon,colander even the sink will help remove the odor.
> Richie
> 
> :points:



Thanks Richie! 

Good tip on the stainless!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Awesome lookin jerky Case, I'll have to try that recipe !  Looks real tasty !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome lookin jerky Case, I'll have to try that recipe !  Looks real tasty !   Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin! It's tasty jerky!


----------



## b-one

Looks like it turned tasty!


----------



## rons

That looks GOOD!!! 
How's the tenderness?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> Looks like it turned tasty!



Tasty indeed!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

RonS said:


> That looks GOOD!!!
> How's the tenderness?



It's super tasty and the tenderness is right where I like it to be. Not too dry, not to wet spot on.


----------



## rons

Sounds really good!


----------



## patg

Looks awesome!  I have a craving for jerky now.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

PatG said:


> Looks awesome!  I have a craving for jerky now.



I'm
Not sure how many pounds I ate today, it's really good!


----------



## patg

Seems simple enough.  The only downfall is my 40" propane won't smoke that low temp wise, and I am still not confident enough to use cure.


----------



## driedstick

or 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  with your mrs gone,,,,,, I will say I am going to have to do a batch of Jerky now 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

PatG said:


> Seems simple enough.  The only downfall is my 40" propane won't smoke that low temp wise, and I am still not confident enough to use cure.



A needle valve should solve your low temp problems. 

As for the cure it's all about knowing how much to add. For cure #1 it's 1 tsp per 5 pounds of meat. Cure at a rate of 1/4" of meat thickness per day.


----------



## crazymoon

DS2003, fine looking jerky sir and the "breakfast beverage" looked good also !


----------



## hoity toit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Let the fun begin. Loaded up and cruising at 100-120 for the first hour, no smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 22, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 22, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is out of town for work so I might as well have a brunch beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## hoity toit

What did you slice it ?? about 1/4" ?  looks great


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Hoity Toit said:


> What did you slice it ?? about 1/4" ?  looks great :Looks-Great:



Yep right around there. I like to free hand cut my jerky and it's right around a 1/4". Normally I freeze it for a while then slice. This go around I sliced right out of the shopping bag.


----------



## hoity toit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep right around there. I like to free hand cut my jerky and it's right around a 1/4". Normally I freeze it for a while then slice. This go around I sliced right out of the shopping bag.


I bought one of thos jerky slicing boards and knifes from one of the suppliers and it sure works great, slices 1/4".


----------



## humdinger

Looks Good. I got a bunch of venison to jerkify this fall and I was going to do something salty. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Humdinger said:


> Looks Good. I got a bunch of venison to jerkify this fall and I was going to do something salty. Thanks for the idea.


Thank you! this recipe is tasty. The fish sauce gives it a good tang. If you like pepper you can add black pepper or chili flakes after brining and right before smoking. One rack this smoke I added black pepper and garlic powder to. It was tasty too!


----------



## humdinger

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you! this recipe is tasty. The fish sauce gives it a good tang. If you like pepper you can add black pepper or chili flakes after brining and right before smoking. One rack this smoke I added black pepper and garlic powder to. It was tasty too!


Yeah I did some terriyaki jerky awhile back and did just that...black pepper on some, pepper flakes on the rest. It was very popular. And my wife makes Pad thai sometimes, so we know the power (and danger) of using fish sauce! Thanks again!


----------



## lil tom

That S#!T looks amazing. I am smoking some Chicken Jerky right now. I will definitely have to try this stuff next.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Lil Tom said:


> That S#!T looks amazing. I am smoking some Chicken Jerky right now. I will definitely have to try this stuff next.



Thank you it tasty jerky!


----------



## daveomak

Dirt, morning...  Great idea on the fish sauce...  I'm running with it......


----------



## dirtsailor2003

DaveOmak said:


> Dirt, morning...  Great idea on the fish sauce...  I'm running with it......



It's super good! Next batch I'm going to add some other spices into the mix, more on that to follow...


----------



## blackpaw4

How much cure did you add for 1 lb of meat please?  I'm a newb.


----------



## daveomak

blackpaw4 said:


> How much cure did you add for 1 lb of meat please?  I'm a newb.



I'll answer for Dirt....     1.1 grams per pound.....    5.5 grams per 5#'s....   or 1 tsp. per 5#'s....   of cure #1  which has 6.25% nitrite.....    That gives a cure amount of ~150 Ppm nitrite.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

DaveOmak said:


> I'll answer for Dirt....     1.1 grams per pound.....    5.5 grams per 5#'s....   or 1 tsp. per 5#'s....   of cure #1  which has 6.25% nitrite.....    That gives a cure amount of ~150 Ppm nitrite.....



Yep that is correct.


----------



## daveomak

Sorry Dirt....  didn't know if you'd be back after 2 weeks...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I





DaveOmak said:


> Sorry Dirt....  didn't know if you'd be back after 2 weeks...



I'm glad you did I haven't been getting notifications consistently. I got one from your post, but not from the other post.


----------



## lil tom

I have a question about cooking times. I am using this recipe on some London broil that is marinating now with the cure added. I cut it at 1/4", and I am wondering approximately how long did it take to finish. I am using a 30" Masterbuilt electric smoker. I am looking for a ball park figure since I will be at work for the next two days and I am starting it on Thursday.
Thanks..


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Times can vary with pit temp. I run the first hour at 120-130, then bump the temps up 10 degrees every hour until the smoker hits 180. Then it's a matter of getting the texture I want. I usually figure anywhere from 6-12 hours. You can make it go faster by starting your first hour around 120-130, then jumping right to 170. Most dehydrators run right around 150-160.


----------



## lil tom

Thanks for the info. It is amazing that your meat stayed so red. I attribute that to a lack of oxygen. I have mine in a Ziploc container with a lid and it is already turning gray.  I hope that doesn't affect the flavor to much. I will know on Friday.


----------



## lil tom

So, I made the Thai Jerky, I was worried about how it would turn out since when I put it in it looked like three day only road kill. I ended up being amazingly surprised like you said we would. This is the most tasty jerky I have ever had and it looks very very appealing. Thanks for sharing this recipe so we can all enjoy it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Lil Tom said:


> So, I made the Thai Jerky, I was worried about how it would turn out since when I put it in it looked like three day only road kill. I ended up being amazingly surprised like you said we would. This is the most tasty jerky I have ever had and it looks very very appealing. Thanks for sharing this recipe so we can all enjoy it.





Lil Tom said:


> So, I made the Thai Jerky, I was worried about how it would turn out since when I put it in it looked like three day only road kill. I ended up being amazingly surprised like you said we would. This is the most tasty jerky I have ever had and it looks very very appealing. Thanks for sharing this recipe so we can all enjoy it.



Great! Glad you like it. Now use it as a base and right before you go into the smoker with it add other spices to tweak it. It's good stuff!


----------



## hoity toit

I am not familiar with fish sause. What is in it and what is the taste ?? BTW everything is good with soy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Hoity Toit said:


> I am not familiar with fish sause. What is in it and what is the taste ?? BTW everything is good with soy.


If I told ya you might run away! Okay I'll tell you. It's the liquid they extract from fermenting fish with salt. It is extremely pungent prior to cooking it. Once cooked all you get is the saltiness from it.

If you've had Thai, Vietnamese, or Korean food you have had fish sauce in the food that you ordered.


----------



## daveomak

Hoity Toit said:


> I am not familiar with fish sause. What is in it and what is the taste ?? BTW everything is good with soy.




It's a flavor enhancer for foods...  It has the UMAMI flavor...   We use Red Boat...  It doesn't take much...  a couple drops for that, "That tastes really good...   What is that flavor"... type thing...  zips up the flavor ....

http://redboatfishsauce.com/


----------



## blackpaw4

Hi, Newb again. I have an AMazin basket (15 hours of smoke) for the cold smoke, and a smoker that seems to have a low temp of 200F.  I have one recipe that tells me to cold smoke for 2 hours, and then let it sit at 80F for 24 hours, and another that says to put it in the oven with the oven open for 15 or so hours.
How do I make this work with what I have for gear?  Cold smoke and then oven?  I'm sorry for the questions, I'm really new.  But I'm enthusiastic!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

blackpaw4 said:


> Hi, Newb again. I have an AMazin basket (15 hours of smoke) for the cold smoke, and a smoker that seems to have a low temp of 200F.  I have one recipe that tells me to cold smoke for 2 hours, and then let it sit at 80F for 24 hours, and another that says to put it in the oven with the oven open for 15 or so hours.
> 
> How do I make this work with what I have for gear?  Cold smoke and then oven?  I'm sorry for the questions, I'm really new.  But I'm enthusiastic!



What kind of smoker is it? Propane, electric, wood. What's the configuration? Vertical, horizontal? Brand name? There are ways to get temps down but we need more information.


----------



## hoity toit

DaveOmak said:


> It's a flavor enhancer for foods... It has the UMAMI flavor... We use Red Boat... It doesn't take much... a couple drops for that, "That tastes really good... What is that flavor"... type thing... zips up the flavor ....
> 
> http://redboatfishsauce.com/


O boy, I'll have to try it,,,just what I need, another tool to add to the arsenal.


----------



## hoity toit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If I told ya you might run away! Okay I'll tell you. It's the liquid they extract from fermenting fish with salt. It is extremely pungent prior to cooking it. Once cooked all you get is the saltiness from it.
> 
> If you've had Thai, Vietnamese, or Korean food you have had fish sauce in the food that you ordered.


Thanks, I will have to explore it..,interesting stuff one leans here.


----------



## blackpaw4

Hi, sorry about lack of details, guess those should be in my signature?  It's a MasterBuilt Pro, Vertical. I use propane for hot smoking.  Thanks


dirtsailor2003 said:


> What kind of smoker is it? Propane, electric, wood. What's the configuration? Vertical, horizontal? Brand name? There are ways to get temps down but we need more information.


Hi, sorry about lack of details, guess those should be in my signature?  It's a MasterBuilt Pro, Vertical. I use propane for hot smoking.  Thanks-Elizabeth


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay since you have a propane unit, use the search feature here and type in "needle valve" that will get you going in the right direction. 

I have a vertical Great outdoors Smokey Mountain propane smoker that I use for jerky and sausage. With the needle valve I can get the smoker down as low as 130, and as high as 500+ and anywhere inbetween. 

Until you can get that mod done, try cracking the door open and set the burner as low as you can.


----------



## Bearcarver

Don't know how I missed this one so long!!

That Jerky Looks Great, Case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just Right !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bearcarver said:


> Don't know how I missed this one so long!!
> 
> That Jerky Looks Great, Case!!:drool ---------------------:points:
> 
> Just Right !!Thumbs Up
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear!  It's about time to make another batch!!!


----------



## lil tom

With the fish sauce having 1300mg of sodium/ serving, do you really need to add cure? It send like allot of sodium.


----------



## daveomak

Lil Tom said:


> With the fish sauce having 1300mg of sodium/ serving, do you really need to add cure? It send like allot of sodium.



The cure is to prevent botulism...   sodium does nothing to prevent botulism...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

DaveOmak said:


> The cure is to prevent botulism...   sodium does nothing to prevent botulism...



Yep that!


----------



## hoity toit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I know, if only keystone made a chelada breakfast beer! I suppose I could've made a homemade one, but that would have been too much work!!!!!


funny,,,hahaha


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Hoity Toit said:


> funny,,,hahaha



Hmmm, not a bad idea, Chelada sounds tatsy this morning! 

Need to make another batch of this jerky! A buddy and I went through two packs yesterday!


----------



## nevrsummr

Thanks for the recipe! The Mrs and I love Thai food. She is actually decent at making it. We will have to give this a go, perhaps some ground Thai chili for a kick.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

nevrsummr said:


> Thanks for the recipe! The Mrs and I love Thai food. She is actually decent at making it. We will have to give this a go, perhaps some ground Thai chili for a kick.



Thai chili would add some heat for sure.


----------



## nevrsummr

This is making me think of a possible Thai smoked salmon recipe. Maybe some fish sauce, Galanga root, little chili paste.  Hmmmmm


----------



## kingmadejerky

Lot of great ideas here.  Thanks guys!  Everything looks really good!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

KingmadeJerky said:


> Lot of great ideas here.  Thanks guys!  Everything looks really good!!!:grilling_smilie:



It's great stuff, give it a try!


----------



## mike w

I have a batch on the smoker right now. Thanks for the recipe!
My wife was ticked because the kitchen smelled likefish sauce haha. I had to start the drying process in the oven and left the door cracked to let steam escape :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mike W said:


> I have a batch on the smoker right now. Thanks for the recipe!
> My wife was ticked because the kitchen smelled likefish sauce haha. I had to start the drying process in the oven and left the door cracked to let steam escape :)



It's great stuff!


----------



## mattisjd

Just put some of this in the fridge.   Not gonna lie Case, this is the worst smelling [email protected] I have ever dealt with.   It sure better taste A LOT better than it smells... Lol.   Will let you know how it turns out


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mattisjd said:


> Just put some of this in the fridge.   Not gonna lie Case, this is the worst smelling [email protected] I have ever dealt with.   It sure better taste A LOT better than it smells... Lol.   Will let you know how it turns out



Yep fish sauce is stinky stuff until you cook it! Almost every Thai dish or Vietnamese dish you eat has fish sauce in it.


----------



## crankybuzzard

mattisjd said:


> Just put some of this in the fridge. Not gonna lie Case, this is the worst smelling [email protected] I have ever dealt with. It sure better taste A LOT better than it smells... Lol. Will let you know how it turns out


You WILL be amazed!

I too thought the same thing when I first read the original thread about this, but as Case said, it is amazing stuff!


----------



## mattisjd

Pulled a test piece off.   First nibble is impressive... Two thumbs up brother...thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mattisjd said:


> Pulled a test piece off.   First nibble is impressive... Two thumbs up brother...thanks!



Tasty stuff!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Nice

And pass the rootbeer


----------



## normex

​Greetings Case,   I will try my first Beef Jerky and wanted to ask a few questions if possible,

- how long can jerkies last in a fridge ( I know not long if they taste good but I want stash some where they won't find it)

- can I freeze them

- I have a cabinet outside, would the fish sauce handle the -25 F cold? if left in the cabinet all winter?

Many thanks for the best Smoke forum,

Norm


----------



## dirtsailor2003

With out freezing and just in the fridge the jerky woul last a week to ten days. Vac packed and in the fridge probably a bit longer. 

It would be best to keep the fish sauce above freezing. Some do not refrigerate, but I keep mine refrigerated.


----------



## normex

Many thanks Case and I still don't know how to give points which you deserve some.

Norm


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Normex said:


> Many thanks Case and I still don't know how to give points which you deserve some.
> 
> Norm



No worries. 

It's great jerky. If you start with 5 pounds you'll end up with 2, maybe 2.5. If storage is an issue make small batches. 

Pork loin works great with this recipe to make jerky. So if you're looking for a cheap alternative to beef give it a try.


----------



## normex

Today I stopped at a very good butcher and bought around 30lbs of pork tenderloin, pork loin for jerkies, pork butt, and london broil sliced up 1/4 inch along with pork loin.

I am ready to try your recipe and I would like to ask a last detail question which is how long should it rest with your recipe in the fridge before it would be ready to smoke?

Am gratified for your help,

Norm


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Normex said:


> Today I stopped at a very good butcher and bought around 30lbs of pork tenderloin, pork loin for jerkies, pork butt, and london broil sliced up 1/4 inch along with pork loin.
> I am ready to try your recipe and I would like to ask a last detail question which is how long should it rest with your recipe in the fridge before it would be ready to smoke?
> 
> Am gratified for your help,
> 
> Norm



Minimum overnight for the cure to do its thing. I have let it go as long as 48 hours.


----------



## reeltight79

Looks easy and good! two things I like! Going to try this one this weekend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Reeltight79 said:


> Looks easy and good! two things I like! Going to try this one this weekend.



It really is. It's good for beef, pork and turkey jerky. 

Last couple batches I haven't added anything else to the recipe except garlic powder.


----------



## tropics

Case have you ever made this with Pork,I just picked up another 3 packs of Tenderloins.How thick would you recommend?

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard

Here you go Richie!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247420/thai-style-pork-loin-jerky

You'll love it!


----------



## tropics

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Here you go Richie!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247420/thai-style-pork-loin-jerky
> 
> You'll love it!


CB Thanks I am still curious as to how thick,I haven't made Jerky in ages,so I don't want to go to thick.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> CB Thanks I am still curious as to how thick,I haven't made Jerky in ages,so I don't want to go to thick.
> 
> Richie


I cut mine (with a knife) 3/16" or there about. Ends up super thin once dried out. That's the way my boys like it best. I also like to go thicker too though. I will go 1/2" occasionally. This I don't dry as much and has a softer chew.

I need to make some more. Now that I have the smokers shoveled out maybe I can!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Case have you ever made this with Pork,I just picked up another 3 packs of Tenderloins.How thick would you recommend?
> 
> Richie


Sure have it is great! For the pork I cut it 3/16" or so. All eyeball and hand cut. I have 3 hunks of loin waiting to be turned into pork thai jerky.


----------



## tropics

dirtsailor2003 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case have you ever made this with Pork,I just picked up another 3 packs of Tenderloins.How thick would you recommend?
> 
> Richie
> 
> 
> 
> Sure have it is great! For the pork I cut it 3/16" or so. All eyeball and hand cut. I have 3 hunks of loin waiting to be turned into pork thai jerky.
Click to expand...

Thank You

Richie


----------



## tropics

Started a 2.75# batch today

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Started a 2.75# batch today
> 
> Richie


I'll be looking for your thread.


----------



## crankybuzzard

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'll be looking for your thread.


I'll be waiting for samples!

Richie, you're going to LOVE this stuff!


----------



## kyle273

Giving this recipe a try this afternoon. Looks great


----------



## dirtsailor2003

kyle273 said:


> Giving this recipe a try this afternoon. Looks great



Hope you like it! I'll be making some later this week.


----------



## akdutchguy

Do you smoke this the entire cook?  Color looks good. I'm gonna give this a try

Jason


----------



## dirtsailor2003

AKDutchguy said:


> Do you smoke this the entire cook?  Color looks good. I'm gonna give this a try
> 
> Jason



I smoke it for as long as the tube will burn which is about 8 hours.


----------



## akdutchguy

Gonna try this for sure


----------



## smokincraig

Are you guys mainly cutting with the grain or against? Also is it the same for pork and beef the cutting direction that is? Thanks I am about to get some pork tenderloins and some beef to give this recipe a shot over the weekend. Thanks for the help


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokinCraig said:


> Are you guys mainly cutting with the grain or against? Also is it the same for pork and beef the cutting direction that is? Thanks I am about to get some pork tenderloins and some beef to give this recipe a shot over the weekend. Thanks for the help


I cut mine across the grain. Some prefer with. I prefer across.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

AKDutchguy said:


> Gonna try this for sure


I wouldn't! You'll never be able to keep up with it. I can only make 6 pound batches at a time and we eat that too fast!


----------



## smokincraig

Perfect thank you for the response! Gonna start cutting today and doing the brine and cure till Sunday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokinCraig said:


> Perfect thank you for the response! Gonna start cutting today and doing the brine and cure till Sunday.



Sounds good! I'll keep an eye posted for your thread! Hope you like it, we sure do!


----------



## crankybuzzard

SmokinCraig said:


> Perfect thank you for the response! Gonna start cutting today and doing the brine and cure till Sunday.


Welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## smokincraig

IMG_0689.JPG



__ smokincraig
__ Feb 24, 2017


















IMG_0690.JPG



__ smokincraig
__ Feb 24, 2017






Well it looks like I will have to wait and see if the cure goes well. Into the fridge for a couple days.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokinCraig said:


> [GALLERY="media, 516851"][/GALLERY]
> [GALLERY="media, 516852"][/GALLERY]
> 
> Well it looks like I will have to wait and see if the cure goes well. Into the fridge for a couple days.[/quote]
> That's it? Man that would be gone in a minute at my house! Kids would have it sucked up and gone as soon as it came off the smoker!


----------



## smokincraig

5# of beef and than I am doing 5# of pork loins as well. Than it will be on to bigger batches once I know it works.


----------



## smokincraig

I used Mortons tenderquick at 1 tablespoon per pound so hopefully that doesn't mess it all up. That's all that was available near me that I could find. 

Should I be good to smoke this on Sunday all day to get it done or should I wait till Monday?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokinCraig said:


> I used Mortons tenderquick at 1 tablespoon per pound so hopefully that doesn't mess it all up. That's all that was available near me that I could find.
> 
> Should I be good to smoke this on Sunday all day to get it done or should I wait till Monday?


It may be a tad bit saltier than if you used cure #1. If the meat is sliced 1/4" or less it only needs to be in the marinade overnight. Longer is fine but not required.


----------



## smokincraig

Thanks a ton for answering all my newb questions! I will get it down eventually. It's cut mainly right around 1/4 thick. I will also keep rotating the bag tonight and tomorrow and use Sunday as smoke day. I am very new to smoking so it is a lot of information to take in. 

I can do the pork with the beef right? They both are smoked at the same temps and time so if I do a rack of beef and a rack of pork at the same time I shouldn't have issues? 

Also from reading just so I am clear start at 120 for the first hour no smoke. Than bump up 10 degrees per hour til at 180? My plan was to smoke with hickory for about 4 total hours over the course of the 8-12 hours as to not overpower it with smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokinCraig said:


> Thanks a ton for answering all my newb questions! I will get it down eventually. It's cut mainly right around 1/4 thick. I will also keep rotating the bag tonight and tomorrow and use Sunday as smoke day. I am very new to smoking so it is a lot of information to take in.
> 
> I can do the pork with the beef right? They both are smoked at the same temps and time so if I do a rack of beef and a rack of pork at the same time I shouldn't have issues?
> 
> Also from reading just so I am clear start at 120 for the first hour no smoke. Than bump up 10 degrees per hour til at 180? My plan was to smoke with hickory for about 4 total hours over the course of the 8-12 hours as to not overpower it with smoke.



Yes you can smoke both at the same time. 

Your temps and plan look perfect.


----------



## smokincraig

Whew at least I understand a little more than I give myself credit for. Just cut up a yield of 5.5 pounds of pork loin and did the same brine/cure. Now the waiting begins. I'll get some more pictures once it is on the racks with toothpicks and I start the smoking portion. Again thank you for the help! Can't wait.


----------



## smokincraig

IMG_0696.JPG



__ smokincraig
__ Feb 26, 2017


















IMG_0697.JPG



__ smokincraig
__ Feb 26, 2017






Smoker is on and the meat is hung. Let it air dry for another 15 and in she goes! Wish me luck!


----------



## smokincraig

IMG_0698.JPG



__ smokincraig
__ Feb 26, 2017






In the smoker they go!


----------



## hooked on smoke

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Last time I made jerky i made a 1  pound batch of this and loved it. So going all in this time with a 6 pound batch.
> 
> Here's the recipe for 1 pound I just multiplied by 6.
> 
> 1 lb top round steak, cut into strips
> 2 tablespoons fish sauce
> 1 tablespoon dark or light soy sauce
> 2 teaspoons sugar
> ½ teaspoon ground white  pepper
> 
> I added cure. Typically this wouldn't have cure and the meat would be dried in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use the vacuum tumbler but the valve for the lid is MIA. Hope I can find a replacement.
> 
> Here's a new brew that's dangerously good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this will go in the smoker tomorrow.





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Last time I made jerky i made a 1  pound batch of this and loved it. So going all in this time with a 6 pound batch.
> 
> Here's the recipe for 1 pound I just multiplied by 6.
> 
> 1 lb top round steak, cut into strips
> 2 tablespoons fish sauce
> 1 tablespoon dark or light soy sauce
> 2 teaspoons sugar
> ½ teaspoon ground white  pepper
> 
> I added cure. Typically this wouldn't have cure and the meat would be dried in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use the vacuum tumbler but the valve for the lid is MIA. Hope I can find a replacement.
> 
> Here's a new brew that's dangerously good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this will go in the smoker tomorrow.


Nice
Yum


----------



## drgonzo2k2

I followed this recipe and made 5 pounds of Thai turkey jerky yesterday using ground turkey (93% lean meat).  The results are out of this world amazing.



Here's the Rec Tec 680 all loaded up and ready to go.  I did 4 hours @ 180 with the extreme smoke option on.















mhKdtBe.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017








After 2 hours:















NuXVXo4.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017








After 4 hours, all done!















PcQDuX7.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017








Sliced and ready to eat!















AVf95zw.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017








I don't think this is going to last a week at our house!!  Thanks so much for sharing this recipe!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

drgonzo2k2 said:


> I followed this recipe and made 5 pounds of Thai turkey jerky yesterday using ground turkey (93% lean meat).  The results are out of this world amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Rec Tec 680 all loaded up and ready to go.  I did 4 hours @ 180 with the extreme smoke option on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhKdtBe.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NuXVXo4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 4 hours, all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PcQDuX7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced and ready to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVf95zw.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is going to last a week at our house!!  Thanks so much for sharing this recipe!!



You're welcome!

Great looking pile of jerky! 

Impounded out a pile of chicken breasts a while back and made some, good stuff


----------



## jennifer090175

drgonzo2k2 said:


> I followed this recipe and made 5 pounds of Thai turkey jerky yesterday using ground turkey (93% lean meat).  The results are out of this world amazing.
> 
> Here's the Rec Tec 680 all loaded up and ready to go.  I did 4 hours @ 180 with the extreme smoke option on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhKdtBe.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NuXVXo4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 4 hours, all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PcQDuX7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced and ready to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVf95zw.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ drgonzo2k2
> __ Jun 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is going to last a week at our house!!  Thanks so much for sharing this recipe!!


Whoa!!!

It's seem deliciuos!


----------



## drgonzo2k2

Jennifer090175 said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> It's seem deliciuos!


Very much so!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bump! Time to make some more! My nephew cleaned me out!


----------



## drgonzo2k2

Hah!  I just threw another batch on the smoker myself!


----------



## anglerman

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well solved my vacuum tumbler issue. Just ordered two additional canisters from Todd! I was thinking it'd be nice to have a couple when doing multiple batches of different flavored things.



Do you have a link to these canisters you speak of?


----------



## crazzycajun

Dirtsailor means Todd with amazing products their a sponsor on this site. Sorry don't know how to do links on ipad


----------



## anglerman

crazzycajun said:


> Dirtsailor means Todd with amazing products their a sponsor on this site. Sorry don't know how to do links on ipad



Must be these? Do you know the size?

http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/ags-canister.htm


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Anglerman said:


> Do you have a link to these canisters you speak of?


http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/ags-canister.htm


----------



## anglerman

dirtsailor2003 said:


> http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/ags-canister.htm



Does it only work with a tumbler or can you attach a food saver to it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Anglerman said:


> Does it only work with a tumbler or can you attach a food saver to it?


You don't need the tumbler. There is no need to attach it to a vacuum machine. It comes with a hand pump to suck the air out. I have 6 of these canisters and use them for marinating meats, making pickled goods, storing dry goods, etc.


----------



## pc farmer

Each canister comes with a hand pump?  

I have one thou, it came with the tumbler.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

c farmer said:


> Each canister comes with a hand pump?
> 
> I have one thou, it came with the tumbler.


Yep a hand pump comes with each canister. I have six of them and there are times I can't find one!


----------



## kickingwing

Hi all, quick question. I'm using Pop's brine for 1lb of jerky to test a new flavor variation. To cover my thin sliced flank steak (less than 1/8th in.) my plan is to scale back to 1qt of brine in the following ratios: 2 cups water, 2 cups soy sauce/wochestershire mix, 1/4 cup sugar, 1/4 cup brown sugar, low-salt, three 1/4 tsps #1, plus some other spices. Is that mix ok and will overnight soak (12hrs) penetrate enough?  Plan on doing half in dehydrator and half in smoker to compare. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## daveomak

edit


----------



## kickingwing

Dave, thanks for the reply. To clarify, yes, 3/4 tsp #1. Is the 12 hr soak long enough for sure thin sliced?  You can almost see through it. Benefits is having a Mexican produce market with butchers down the road.


----------



## daveomak

edit


----------



## kickingwing

Other than my question above about soak time for the 1lb super thin jerky batch, I have one other clarification I'd like to ask. From what I've read of Pop's equilibrium brine as long as the meat is totally covered in brine all is good. For example, if I had made the full gallon mix (1gal water, 1cup sugar, 1cup brown sugar, 1/3 cup salt, 1tbls #1 cure) and put 1,2 or even 3 pounds of meat in the brine as long as it was all totally covered and soaked for proper time, it would get cured and be safe correct?  Just want to make sure it's more important to be completely submerged than actual poundage as a ratio to the rest.


----------



## kickingwing

DaveOmak said:


> 12 hour soak should be adequate on slices that thin...   I would blot them dry and not rinse...    you are good to go......
> 
> Dave


Perfect, that's exactly what I did. Thanks Dave. Dehydrator jerky is done. Smoker pieces still going at 180, lowest my smoker will go.


----------



## daveomak




----------



## dirtsailor2003

This thread is getting off track. Gonna have to get the people in charge to clean up all the random recipes going on here. 

Please start new threads!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Since this thread has been hikacked and muddled with totally different recipe and methods here the original
Post to clear things up again. 

Last time I made jerky i made a 1 pound batch of this and loved it. So going all in this time with a 6 pound batch.

Here's the recipe for 1 pound I just multiplied by 6.

1 lb top round steak, cut into strips
2 tablespoons fish sauce
1 tablespoon dark or light soy sauce
2 teaspoons sugar
½ teaspoon ground white pepper

I added cure. Prague cure #1 should be added to the meat as follows:

1 Teaspoon per 5 pounds  (5.67 grams per teaspoon)
Or 1.13  grams per pound.

For thin sliced meat (1/4" or less) cure for at least 12 hours.  Thicker meats longer. 

Typically this wouldn't have cure and the meat would be dried in the sun.


----------



## gibsorz

Just wondering do you rinse the jerky before smoking or just pat dry?

Also have you ever added dried crushed chillies to make it spicy?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

gibsorz said:


> Just wondering do you rinse the jerky before smoking or just pat dry?
> 
> Also have you ever added dried crushed chillies to make it spicy?




Nope no rinsing.

Yes add whatever dry spices you want to the meat before smoking. 

I like to add white pepper, garlic, sometimes ginger, and crushed red pepper flakes.


----------



## gibsorz

Awesome thanks. Now I just need to wait for the storms to calm down so the ferry can run with the co op delivery. Supposed to be sale day this week. Eye of round for 6$/lb, killer deal.


----------



## Winterrider

Made a 5# batch of this yesterday with pork. Has fantastic flavor. I did however come up short of about a lbs worth of mix for meat sliced ( in notes for next time ). Or maybe I sliced thinner than original post, so had more pieces. Will definitely make again. Thanks...


----------



## ksblazer

I made up a batch of pork jerky using this as a base and added a few dry spice's, celantro and some lime juice to it.

It turned out pretty good. But a little to fishy. Next time I'll be adding more soy sauce to my recipe.


----------

